# Cabin Fever Buys, Two More Machines For The Collection!



## Tool-in-the-Box (Apr 16, 2015)

Well, I was in PA again this year for the expo. Ended up getting two sweet machines, both from Sweden. Thought I would share some pics.

Arboga U2508 Mill / Drill. Got the original MT3 tool holder and some collets. Missing the large washer though, anyone have dimensions of it? I just cleaned the garage out to make room for it.








Here is a Schaublin model 70. Cute little guy, I just threw it on a free table for the picture.


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 16, 2015)

Verry nice score.


----------



## brino (Apr 16, 2015)

Wow, such clean machines. The only ones I can find are covered with years of goo!

That "Schaublin model 70" is neat, complete with collet closer and rear tool-post. And I've never seen a turret on such a little machine.
That must have been setup for a very specific, repetitive operation.

Great finds.

Thanks for sharing!
-brino


----------



## calstar (Apr 16, 2015)

The Arboga looks "a bit" higher quality than the typical Chinese mill/drill, nice find!  3 ph?

Brian


----------



## Tool-in-the-Box (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks guys. And yea, I've had my share of slimed machines.

There both 3 phase.


----------



## Tool-in-the-Box (Apr 16, 2015)

The Arboga is a two speed motor. The plate says 125 - 3480 RPM.


----------



## george wilson (Apr 17, 2015)

Very high quality machines. But,the lathe is a production type machine. Did you get any other cross slide/compound slide with it? The one shown is only basically for grooving and cutting off.

Is the mill metric or imperial?


----------



## Tool-in-the-Box (Apr 17, 2015)

Looks to be standard USA. The dials are both 0-200 and the fine feed is 0-6 and says .o6" = 1 rev.

As far as the Schaublin, I'll eventually find a cross slide for it. However I have no room for another machine. My GF doesn't know it yet but I hope to sneak it into the living room as a art. At least till I find space.


----------



## brino (Apr 17, 2015)

Tool-in-the-Box said:


> My GF doesn't know it yet but I hope to sneak it into the living room as a art. At least till I find space.



It meets my definition! 
-brino


----------

